# Brandy Dahl and other models are real



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

Totally random tyhought but I had this thought after I ended up partying with this gal, who you guys may know, she has a video out with Robert Kennedy and is one of his hottest models.  But you know how you think they look like this all the time, well it made me feel so good and know I am not bizarre and thinking I am way huge, when i meet her, she is a friend of my boyfriends, and find out that normally she is about 50 pounds heavier then this.  But man she can drink like a fish, and got me just DRUNK!!!

Ok that is my random thought of the day to know that even though they may be all over magazines, they are normal and gain weight like normal and eat and party like normal.


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

AND she's still HOT....

Good to know that she's grounded and
can had a good time with you SS

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

Oh she is a blast and i need to figure out who this baseball player was that was with us, we were in Reno at Street Vibrations and were out with all the guys from Ron Simms shop, so there were people I provbably should have known but was wayyyyyyyyyyyyy too drunk to care    But she is a doll and I can't wait to hang with her again when I go to Cali again.  But those of you going to Las Vegas she will be at the Muscle Tech booth.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2003)

noted!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2003)

monica brant's an exception to this....i trained at Gold's Venice for a little over a year and saw her several times a week.  she was always in jaw dropping shape.  utterly amazing.


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

NG, judging from your avi...
you're in JAW Dropping shape...
you're just as much drool factor as she is!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

Man you have seen Monica Brant, NG I am jealous, I don't think I would be able to work otu if she was there.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks DFINEST.  I've been quite the slacker lately and it's showing.  lol.  But I'm on the comeback trail!

SS - ya know how sometimes people in person disappoint?  not her.  she looks amazing and she's very pleasant.  i never had a conversation with her or got to know her at all but she was usually smiling and definitely greeted people and just had a nice way about her if that makes sense.

and the abs were always there!


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Man you have seen Monica Brant, NG I am jealous, I don't think I would be able to work otu if she was there.



Neither would I
Drool Factoring will definitely be in effect

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Rob_NC (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If this is true, then you must be one HOT chick for your BF to be choosing yourself over her.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

She is kinda ummmmmmmmm a nut when it comes to guys, she cracks me up.................we had to pretend we weren't out at the strip club because she didn't want him to get mad, but we were all so drunk no one cared............needless to say he got pissed.........

Haha he enjoy my brains  over anything else


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Oh she is a blast and i need to figure out who this baseball player was that was with us,



Yeah, find out who the baseball player was!  What city were you in?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

We were in Reno, I figured it out, his name is Kan Caminiti.  Didn't mean much to mer, but to all the guys around here it does...........hmmmmmm note to self brush up on baseball.


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2003)

Most excellent post and what a topic of choice, SS!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

hey hun sorry will write you back soon, been actually working  LOL


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> We were in Reno, I figured it out, his name is Kan Caminiti.  Didn't mean much to mer, but to all the guys around here it does...........hmmmmmm note to self brush up on baseball.



He is retired.  After he retired, he openly discussed his use of steroids during his playing years.  A lot of current players HATE Caminiti for that.

Still, he's a former MVP. COOL!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

I guess so, he had to fly out Saturday morning early I geuss he was playing in a game in San Diego, man I feel so dumb, I had no idea!!!!!!!!!!1

He was telling me and I just nodded and smiled  LOL


----------



## Mudge (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow, she is gorgeous.


----------

